# Worth County



## RayT32 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any reports from Worth County?


----------



## RayT32 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Sep 19, 2012)

nothing but hogs for me


----------



## woco hunter (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## woco hunter (Oct 10, 2012)

I got these pics last week and this week. I don't know why it won't let me post them direct.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 11, 2012)

Does so far, and a family member killed his first bow buck on our place. Should have been a 8 but no brows.

These are the two in hoping for


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 11, 2012)

woco hunter said:


> I don't know why it won't let me post them direct.


Mine are doing the same thing


----------



## headhuntin (Oct 15, 2012)

I have several nice bucks on camera but mostly moving after legal shooting light. I have seen several small bucks and does hitting the food plots hard but nothing shootable yet. Still hunting hard hopefully this cooler weather will get them moving around a little more.


----------



## headhuntin (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone seeing much deer movement?


----------



## RayT32 (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw some chasin this weekend.  Saw a lot of smaller bucks but no shooters.  Next two weeks should be hot.


----------



## headhuntin (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like some really nice deer have been harvested in worth this year.  Any one seeing much lately?


----------



## bow777 (Dec 10, 2012)

No luck so far but then again im from out of state. But went mid November and did not see any big bucks, just does and a spike.


----------

